# Star Wars IX: Raise of the Skywalker 1st Trailer



## CaliGuy

For all the Star Wars fans the wait is finally over!

First impression is we are in for an epic adventure with some unexpected plot twists, come on be December already.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

I could post a thousand memes on this movie trailer. The Star Wars pages have been buzzing since yesterday


----------



## Raindance

Yawn.... maybe I will be able to remain awake through this one.

Anybody know where it fits in? Before the others? After? Somewhere in between?

Regards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Adephi

Raindance said:


> Yawn.... maybe I will be able to remain awake through this one.
> 
> Anybody know where it fits in? Before the others? After? Somewhere in between?
> 
> Regards



Just after the battle of the Pelennor Fields.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Adephi

The hype is real with the final trailer!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## StompieZA

And here i am, still havent watched the 1st one...lol but actually told the wife this weekend maybe i should watch it to see what its all about?


----------



## Adephi

StompieZA said:


> And here i am, still havent watched the 1st one...lol but actually told the wife this weekend maybe i should watch it to see what its all about?


1st one as in episode 1 or the first one of the current trilogy?


----------



## CaliGuy

Adephi said:


> The hype is real with the final trailer!




Booked my ticket early this morning already. Can’t believe it’s almost time, the new final trailer blew my mind and gave me goosebumps.


----------



## Adephi

CaliGuy said:


> Booked my ticket early this morning already. Can’t believe it’s almost time, the new final trailer blew my mind and gave me goosebumps.


I'm doing my best to ignore all spoiler and leak vids on youtube. Even blocked Mike Zeroh (Major spoiler, he talks kak).

And after this movie its on to the Old Repulic trilogy. My geekness is going in overdrive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

Adephi said:


> 1st one as in episode 1 or the first one of the current trilogy?


First one which ever one was first lol

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk


----------



## Adephi

StompieZA said:


> First one which ever one was first lol
> 
> Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk



You are in the fortunate position that you get to experience these movies for the first time.

Better get onto it.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Adephi




----------



## Adephi

Is it just me or does the the banner for tomorrow's game bear a resemblance of a Star Wars movie poster. Especially with the coaches in the background looking like sithlords.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Adephi said:


> Is it just me or does the the banner for tomorrow's game bear a resemblance of a Star Wars movie poster. Especially with the coaches in the background looking like sithlords.
> 
> View attachment 181761


Sith ... O! Ok, for a moment there I got my H’s and I’s mixed up.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## zadiac

Sith Lord.....Shit Lord, what's the difference?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher




----------



## Rob Fisher




----------



## Rob Fisher




----------



## Adephi

No hype


----------



## Raindance

Adephi said:


> No hype



Only used for boring long haul flights that loose your luggage. 

Regards


----------



## Mr. B

StompieZA said:


> First one which ever one was first lol
> 
> Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk


There are a variety of ways to watch the Star Wars movies. Here's a table I drew up for a colleague who wanted to get into it.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Adephi

Mr. B said:


> There are a variety of ways to watch the Star Wars movies. Here's a table I drew up for a colleague who wanted to get into it.



You left out Clone Wars and Rebels. But the movies are good enough for somebody just starting.


----------



## Mr. B

Adephi said:


> You left out Clone Wars and Rebels. But the movies are good enough for somebody just starting.


That's why I said movies bud. 

Just imagine the run time of this if one includes Clone Wars and Rebels? Plus the two or so seasons of Resistance?

You gonna watch Mandalorian tomorrow?


----------



## Adephi

Mr. B said:


> That's why I said movies bud.
> 
> Just imagine the run time of this if one includes Clone Wars and Rebels? Plus the two or so seasons of Resistance?
> 
> You gonna watch Mandalorian tomorrow?



Will catch that over the weekend when I have some free time.


----------



## Adephi

Mr. B said:


> Just imagine the run time of this if one includes Clone Wars and Rebels? Plus the two or so seasons of Resistance?



And don't forget this gem from the 80's


----------



## Mr. B

Adephi said:


> And don't forget this gem from the 80's



I'm at work so Youtube videos won't load... but am I right in guessing that this is the Holiday Special?????


----------



## Adephi

Mr. B said:


> I'm at work so Youtube videos won't load... but am I right in guessing that this is the Holiday Special?????



Ewoks, the animated series. Think it had 2 seasons. And I think there was a non-animated series as well.


----------



## Adephi

Not anymore. Saw the premier episode today and it is brilliant.


----------



## Adephi

It's almost Friday!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

Just found these and watched









Now im more keen on watching the actual movies! Seems interesting

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Wife surprised me with tickets this morning for Friday morning's first screening. Getting so hyped right now!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Anybody else gone to see it yet?

My first impresions, really good. Lots of action but seem a bit rushed at times. But its a big step up from The Last Jedi.


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Adephi

The hype around this is getting real


----------



## Adephi

Strangely exited for the Blue Rey release. (See what I did there..)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just watched The Rise of Skywalker! What an awesome movie! Best Star Wars movie in a long time! Chicken Dinner Movie!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Just watched it. 
Its kak

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

SmokeyJoe said:


> Just watched it.
> Its kak



It seems it's a love it or hate it scenario!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

Rob Fisher said:


> It seems it's a love it or hate it scenario!



I wouldn't rate it as the best. Was very rushed but JJ Abrams did a good job in trying to save the failure of The Last Jedi. Maybe it should have been 30 minutes longer just to explain the whole Palpatine thing and Rey being tempted by the Dark Side amongst other things.

If it wasn't for The Mandalorian series my hope for the franchise would have been lost.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Star Wars Mail Baby! Coffee Mugs Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

*sound on*

1000 times better

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

I think im too full of crap and stuck in my ways, but nothing compares to the original trilogy.
Ive really tried watching the other episodes, more than 1 time hoping it will grow on me.
But ill rather have syphilis grow on me

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac

SmokeyJoe said:


> I think im too full of crap and stuck in my ways, but nothing compares to the original trilogy.
> Ive really tried watching the other episodes, more than 1 time hoping it will grow on me.
> But ill rather have syphilis grow on me



Well, enjoy your syphilis  I love all the movies. I've binge-watched them 3 times already. Anything star wars tickles my interest.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

zadiac said:


> Well, enjoy your syphilis  I love all the movies. I've binge-watched them 3 times already. Anything star wars tickles my interest.


I know my analogy is severe. But one likes what one wants. Just my personal opinion

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

SmokeyJoe said:


> I know my analogy is severe. But one likes what one wants. Just my personal opinion



Same here. Some people hate the movies, others love it. When a new one comes out, I'll probably start from scratch again and watch them all. I love it. I don't watch movie critics at all, because it's only their own opinion. I cannot and will not let their opinion of a movie influence mine. I'll decide for myself if I like a movie or not.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Officially announced for October 2020!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Adephi

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 182134
> View attachment 182135
> View attachment 182136
> View attachment 182137
> View attachment 182138
> View attachment 182139
> View attachment 182140
> View attachment 182141



Found this wallpaper that will give any hardened SW fan a chill

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

https://comicbook.com/tv-shows/news/star-wars-the-mandalorian-season-2-premiere-date-disney-plus/

"New episodes start streaming Oct. 30 on Disney+."

"The second season of The Mandalorian should be a big one for Star Wars fans, as it will bring characters like Ahsoka Tano and Boba Fett into the fold."

Live action Ahsoka Tano.. Hype doesn't even begin to describe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mr. B

Adephi said:


> https://comicbook.com/tv-shows/news/star-wars-the-mandalorian-season-2-premiere-date-disney-plus/
> 
> "New episodes start streaming Oct. 30 on Disney+."
> 
> "The second season of The Mandalorian should be a big one for Star Wars fans, as it will bring characters like Ahsoka Tano and Boba Fett into the fold."
> 
> Live action Ahsoka Tano.. Hype doesn't even begin to describe.


I believe Rosario Dawson was rumoured to be playing Ahsoka Tano and Timothy Olifant was rumoured to be some kind of "sheriff" character. Apparently he finds and Boba Fett's armour at the sarlacc pitt and takes it for himself

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

Mr. B said:


> I believe Rosario Dawson was rumoured to be playing Ahsoka Tano and Timothy Olifant was rumoured to be some kind of "sheriff" character. Apparently he finds and Boba Fett's armour at the sarlacc pitt and takes it for himself



Been staying away from spoiler articles but I had to find something of the trailer at least.

Also heard that about Boba's armour but theres still the theory that Boba survived somehow and he is the mystery bounty hunter tracking Mando.

And Moff Gideon is apparently also a force wielder.

Can't wait for this to happen.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stranger

When the season returns, .... I am going to braai.

"May the wors be with you "

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## THE REAPER

Adephi said:


>



It got me lol.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## zadiac

I hate you so much now! 

I don't know who you are. I don't know where you are, but I will find you, and I will kill you.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi

No jokes this time.

This is the way...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Adephi said:


> No jokes this time.
> 
> This is the way...

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## zadiac

This is the way.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## alex1501

Not sure if true:

*The Mandalorian Is Being Written Out Of The Mandalorian*
By Drew Dietsch | 4 days ago 

_The Mandalorian_ just released its season 2 trailer and there is already scuttlebutt that there were issues on set with leading man Pedro Pascal. According to controversial film reviewer Grace Randolph, Pascal was upset that there were not more opportunities for Din Djarin to remove his helmet and show off the actor’s face. This supposedly led to a confrontation between Pascal and Lucasfilm with Pascal leaving _The Mandalorian_ set at some point.
In the world of _Star Wars_, a Mandalorian does not remove their helmet in front of another person because of religious reasons. This led to a big buildup in the first season where Din Djarin finally had to reveal his face to a droid. However, Randolph reports that the second season does not have any moments with Djarin removing his helmet. This allegedly is the reason why Pascal was upset and left the set.

Full story:
https://www.giantfreakinrobot.com/ent/the-mandalorian-written-off.html

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

alex1501 said:


> Not sure if true:
> 
> *The Mandalorian Is Being Written Out Of The Mandalorian*
> By Drew Dietsch | 4 days ago
> 
> _The Mandalorian_ just released its season 2 trailer and there is already scuttlebutt that there were issues on set with leading man Pedro Pascal. According to controversial film reviewer Grace Randolph, Pascal was upset that there were not more opportunities for Din Djarin to remove his helmet and show off the actor’s face. This supposedly led to a confrontation between Pascal and Lucasfilm with Pascal leaving _The Mandalorian_ set at some point.
> In the world of _Star Wars_, a Mandalorian does not remove their helmet in front of another person because of religious reasons. This led to a big buildup in the first season where Din Djarin finally had to reveal his face to a droid. However, Randolph reports that the second season does not have any moments with Djarin removing his helmet. This allegedly is the reason why Pascal was upset and left the set.
> 
> Full story:
> https://www.giantfreakinrobot.com/ent/the-mandalorian-written-off.html


Read it here as well : https://cosmicbook.news/star-wars-pedro-pascal-difficult-mandalorian?amp

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mr. B

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Read it here as well : https://cosmicbook.news/star-wars-pedro-pascal-difficult-mandalorian?amp


Ok so I have been following film and TV news quite closely for the last few years. From my many countless hours watching and reading up on entertainment news I picked up the following:

1. Follow the source
2. If the major trades aren't reporting on it, chances are less likely that it's true
3. Don't believe anything you read on "We got this covered."

Applying the above to this article:

1. All sites source Youtuber Grace Randolph as the source of the leak. She claimed to have gotten confirmation from two of her own sources. Now the question is: does one believe Grace Randolph? Let's look at her track record:
A simple Google search led me on a path to a Reddit post in which it is claimed that 3 DC Directors have called her out for lying about sources and making up stories. There are links to Twitter to this effect. Based on this, it is safe to say that she does not have a reliable track record.

2. Major trades - in the US the major trades are considered to be The Hollywood Reporter; Deadline and Entertainment Weekly to name a few. These are considered major trades because they still follow the journalistic principles of publishing stories based on a certain number of sources; and due to the nature of their jobs they have working relationships with industry insiders. These major trades are normally the first ones to report on news like this and none of them reported this. 

3. This was reported on We got this covered

Based on the above I am inclined to think that this is untrue. I am not saying it is impossible that this is true, I am just saying I am leaning more towards this not being true. 

And with all of that I have just exposed the film nerd side of me

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Still a kak movie
Nothing will ever come close to the original 3 Star War movies

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Adephi

What my Friday midnight lunchbreaks will look like for the next few months.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Mr. B

Adephi said:


> Been staying away from spoiler articles but I had to find something of the trailer at least.
> 
> Also heard that about Boba's armour but theres still the theory that Boba survived somehow and he is the mystery bounty hunter tracking Mando.
> 
> And Moff Gideon is apparently also a force wielder.
> 
> Can't wait for this to happen.


*SPOILER WARNING FOR MANDALORIAN S02* 

Well this turned out to be true. Boba was tracking the Mandalorian and Timothy Olifant did indeed get the armour and act as a sheriff. Pity we only saw a glimpse of Boba in Ep 1 and nothing since. I want to hear him speak! I want to know what he's been doing in the 5 years since RoTJ!


----------



## Adephi

Every time..

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Adephi said:


> Every time..



I laughed way too hard at this!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. B

Anyone else hyped for the new episode today?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Mr. B said:


> Anyone else hyped for the new episode today?






Very!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Adephi

2020, the year that took Darth Vader

https://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-55117704

*Dave Prowse, the Bristolian former bodybuilder best known for playing Darth Vader in the original Star Wars trilogy, has died aged 85.*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Adephi

Finally her poster gets released.




Next is hopefully Thrawn...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi

That time of the week..

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Adephi

Finally a hero that makes a "Dad bod" look good

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Im set in my ways. I love the original trilogy. I despise the other movies


----------



## Adephi

SmokeyJoe said:


> Im set in my ways. I love the original trilogy. I despise the other movies



You at least have to give the Mandalorian series a go.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Adephi

For anybody watching the season finale of The Mandalorian there is a post credit scene where they announce another series in the making.

That is if you can get past the wave of emotions of the last 5 minutes. Without giving any spoilers, I squeeled like a little girl.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mr. B

Adephi said:


> For anybody watching the season finale of The Mandalorian there is a post credit scene where they announce another series in the making.
> 
> That is if you can get past the wave of emotions of the last 5 minutes. Without giving any spoilers, I squeeled like a little girl.


The Nerdgasm was strong with that episode! Tbh I got more enjoyment out of the last 10 minutes of this season finale than I did from the entire sequel trilogy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

Sound on

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Spotted yesterday on Instagram

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Adephi said:


> Spotted yesterday on Instagram
> 
> View attachment 222427


Thats a serious case of dandruff

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Mr. B

Adephi said:


>



This looks good! I just wish they would put out content more frequently. 

The list of shows I know about so far are: 

The Book of Boba Fett (release date confirmed 29 December 2022)
The Mandalorian Season 3 (release date unconfirmed)
Andor (release date unconfirmed)
Ahsoka (release date unconfirmed)
Obi-Wan (release date unconfirmed)
The Acolyte (release date unconfirmed)
Rogue Squadron (release date unconfirmed)


----------



## Adephi

Mr. B said:


> This looks good! I just wish they would put out content more frequently.
> 
> The list of shows I know about so far are:
> 
> The Book of Boba Fett (release date confirmed 29 December 2022)
> The Mandalorian Season 3 (release date unconfirmed)
> Andor (release date unconfirmed)
> Ahsoka (release date unconfirmed)
> Obi-Wan (release date unconfirmed)
> The Acolyte (release date unconfirmed)
> Rogue Squadron (release date unconfirmed)



Personaly I would gladly wait a bit longer for good content rather than a rushed series to make numbers full (eg. Marvel).

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Mr. B

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 243547


Sadly no trailer, but they released some concept art

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Adephi

https://www.pcgamer.com/star-wars-e...-narrative-game-set-in-the-high-republic-era/

*Star Wars Eclipse is a multi-character narrative game set in the High Republic era*

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Mr. B

Adephi said:


> https://www.pcgamer.com/star-wars-e...-narrative-game-set-in-the-high-republic-era/
> 
> *Star Wars Eclipse is a multi-character narrative game set in the High Republic era*



The cinematics in this trailer looked amazing... however I am more keen to see a gameplay trailer. Cinematics don't mean much, though I am hopeful since EA no longer has the exclusive licence anymore


----------



## Adephi

2 days to go.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

I know this is a Star Wars thread but this I’m keen for.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. B

Some new Star Wars games coming from the developer that made Jedi Fallen Order

https://www.starwars.com/news/ea-lucasfilm-games

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi

The Incuisitors!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> The Incuisitors!!!



You beat me to it! I was just about to post this!


----------



## Adephi

There's this still pic we need to deal with.

"We’re going to see a very powerful Vader"
-Hayden Christensen

Hayden Christensen as Darth Vader in 'Obi-Wan Kenobi'.

~Nox

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Adephi




----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Adephi

The release date moved on by 2 days. There will be a double episode on 27th May.



And not sure if you guys know, Disney+ will be available in South Africa around the middle of May! So we can watch it legally.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Adephi

New trailer for Star Wars day

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paul33




----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> New trailer for Star Wars day


----------



## Adephi

Production has started.


----------



## Adephi

Disney+ is live!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

Adephi said:


> Disney+ is live!
> 
> View attachment 256021



Just a warning. The South African app is riddled with bugs. 

And no option to watch offline! Do they even know about loadshedding?

Hope they sort it out soon.


----------



## Stranger

Just binged on Boba Fett. Watching this stuff takes me back to being a kid watching Star Wars for the first time in our local theater. 

So glad I had my mates with me , I was dyslexic at the time and they had to read the receding screen for me. Now I am grown up my back looks like Chewbacca's


----------



## Adephi

Stranger said:


> Just binged on Boba Fett. Watching this stuff takes me back to being a kid watching Star Wars for the first time in our local theater.
> 
> So glad I had my mates with me , I was dyslexic at the time and they had to read the receding screen for me. Now I am grown up my back looks like Chewbacca's


Then you will love The Mandalorian. I enjoyed it much more than Boba, if I have to be honest.


----------



## Stranger

OH I binged on that when it first appeared. I was a little dissapointed that he got beat up so much, I am much more a John wick type person. Even in Boba Fett he needed a tiny Yoda thing to save his butt. I think Achmed would have been a better choice.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DavyH

Adephi said:


> Just a warning. The South African app is riddled with bugs.
> 
> And no option to watch offline! Do they even know about loadshedding?
> 
> Hope they sort it out soon.


Haven't had any issues yet with bugs.

For any Joss Whedon or Chris Carter fanbois out there (me!), Buffy and X-Files are up and MUCH better cleanup and aspect ratio correction than DVD or Blu Ray ever had. As far as I'm concerned, these two have covered my first year's subscription already.

Apparently downloadable content will be available from sometime in June.


----------



## Adephi

DavyH said:


> Haven't had any issues yet with bugs.
> 
> For any Joss Whedon or Chris Carter fanbois out there (me!), Buffy and X-Files are up and MUCH better cleanup and aspect ratio correction than DVD or Blu Ray ever had. As far as I'm concerned, these two have covered my first year's subscription already.
> 
> Apparently downloadable content will be available from sometime in June.


I had a few episodes that just froze up on me. Definitely not the internet connection. Also heard of log in issues. 

Hope they sort things out soon. Some documentaries I would love to dive into. And of course Obi Wan next week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger

OH man ..........

went surfing last night and came across what I think is one of the best series of late. Cinematography and special effects are off the charts

HALO 








Halo (TV series) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33

Stranger said:


> OH man ..........
> 
> went surfing last night and came across what I think is one of the best series of late. Cinematography and special effects are off the charts
> 
> HALO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halo (TV series) - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


That’s the best news cause I need something to watch since the football season is coming to an end and this is on my watchlist so I’m in!


----------



## DavyH

Stranger said:


> OH man ..........
> 
> went surfing last night and came across what I think is one of the best series of late. Cinematography and special effects are off the charts
> 
> HALO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halo (TV series) - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


Agreed.

It's not the game! Any negative commentary I've seen usually starts "I was expecting it to be the game, but..."

I never played Halo because I don't X-Box and approaching the series without preconceptions, it's outstanding. Far better than the very disappointing Foundation series put out by Apple last year.


----------



## Stranger

I have played the games, all on beginner level coz I am not that good. I have the gist of the plot and Cortana is the sexiest of all the game characters.


----------



## Mr. B

DavyH said:


> Haven't had any issues yet with bugs.
> 
> For any Joss Whedon or Chris Carter fanbois out there (me!), Buffy and X-Files are up and MUCH better cleanup and aspect ratio correction than DVD or Blu Ray ever had. As far as I'm concerned, these two have covered my first year's subscription already.
> 
> Apparently downloadable content will be available from sometime in June.


I haven't pulled the trigger yet. Waiting for Obi Wan to come out next week. I heard that Hulu content is included in markets outside of the US. Is this correct?


----------



## DavyH

Mr. B said:


> I haven't pulled the trigger yet. Waiting for Obi Wan to come out next week. I heard that Hulu content is included in markets outside of the US. Is this correct?


Haven't seen anything confirming (or denying!) this. I'm not sure what's on Hulu, but there's no specific link to a Hulu catalogue. There are links to Nat Geo and Star, but that's all.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

Mr. B said:


> I haven't pulled the trigger yet. Waiting for Obi Wan to come out next week. I heard that Hulu content is included in markets outside of the US. Is this correct?


I believe we don't have the complete package that you get overseas. Apparently there's a ESPN package that includes live sport streaming. But that will be the death of Multichoice. So I assume they blocked that licence.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Stranger said:


> OH man ..........
> 
> went surfing last night and came across what I think is one of the best series of late. Cinematography and special effects are off the charts
> 
> HALO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halo (TV series) - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


Just watched episode 1. Was bloody brilliant!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just finished watching Star Wars IX - Rise of the Skywalker on Disney+! Epic movie! Rey rocks!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Celebration with a cup of coffee in my Rey cup!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> Just finished watching Star Wars IX - Rise of the Skywalker on Disney+! Epic movie! Rey rocks!
> View attachment 256395


I agree. I thoroughly enjoyed it!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Rob Fisher said:


> Just finished watching Star Wars IX - Rise of the Skywalker on Disney+! Epic movie! Rey rocks!
> View attachment 256395


Was a good attempt to save the trilogy. Also enjoyed the last one.

But I'm one of those wierdo's that had a crush on Ahsoka in the Clone Wars series. Hope the live action series live up to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33

Some of the nerd pages I’m in are giving Kenoni some good ratings and saying it’s really good!

No spoilers which is cool.


----------



## Adephi

Paul33 said:


> Some of the nerd pages I’m in are giving Kenoni some good ratings and saying it’s really good!
> 
> No spoilers which is cool.



Just watched the first episode. Bit slow but the story is good. Will catch the second episode a later today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 256545


If Jon Favreau is in on the production then it can only be good.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> Just watched the first episode. Bit slow but the story is good. Will catch the second episode a later today.


Watched both episodes this afternoon. Thoroughly enjoyable.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Adephi

"And Alderaan's not far away, it's Californication"

The best surprise of the Kenobi series so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Adephi




----------



## Adephi

So who watched that last episode and how brilliant was that duel?


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> So who watched that last episode and how brilliant was that duel?
> 
> View attachment 258151


I haven’t had time yet but today I finish early so it’s on!

Loved the series so far though!


----------



## Adephi

Paul33 said:


> I haven’t had time yet but today I finish early so it’s on!
> 
> Loved the series so far though!


I found the first few episodes a bit boring. But the last 2 episodes saved this series.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> I found the first few episodes a bit boring. But the last 2 episodes saved this series.


i'm one of those star wars nerds that just enjoys the shows and movies for what they are. some of the hardcore star wars nerds get GRUMPY if you mention something that they disagree with and then all keyboard warrior hell breaks loose about how stupid i am to dare like to OG movies, the sequels and heaven forbid the prequels


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> i'm one of those star wars nerds that just enjoys the shows and movies for what they are. some of the hardcore star wars nerds get GRUMPY if you mention something that they disagree with and then all keyboard warrior hell breaks loose about how stupid i am to dare like to OG movies, the sequels and heaven forbid the prequels



We all know you just loved Episode 1!


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> We all know you just loved Episode 1!


i even have darth maul to prove it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stranger

I am finding Obi Wan to be more OG Star Wars than Mandalorian and Bobba Fett

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Just in case anybody needs to see this again. This has to be the best few minutes in the whole Star Wars cinematic franchise.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stranger

Thank you for that, but in all honesty it was not better than the Princess Leih sex slave scene

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mr. B

Stranger said:


> Thank you for that, but in all honesty it was not better than the Princess Leih sex slave scene


You and I clearly watched different versions of the Obi-Wan Kenobi tv series

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi

Tales of the Jedi looks pretty good to me.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Mr. B

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 262658


Two more days until Andor arrives 

It's dropping with three episodes and the early reactions are overwhelmingly positive. 

Rogue One was my favourite out of the Disney-era Star Wars films so I 
am very hyped for this

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Mr. B said:


> Two more days until Andor arrives
> 
> It's dropping with three episodes and the early reactions are overwhelmingly positive.
> 
> Rogue One was my favourite out of the Disney-era Star Wars films so I
> am very hyped for this


I watched Rogue One yesterday again and definitely in my top 2!

Super keen for Andor if its anywhere as good as Kenobi was!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andor today!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Adephi

Rob Fisher said:


> Andor today!
> View attachment 263152


We have like 2 hours electricity the whole day. Just my luck.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Adephi said:


> We have like 2 hours electricity the whole day. Just my luck.



I just placed an order for a new Inverter system with Lithium batteries! Victron!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> We have like 2 hours electricity the whole day. Just my luck.


Viva Eskom


----------



## Adephi

Paul33 said:


> Viva Eskom


And a tripped station. And in those 2 hours we had, I had to attend to my daddy-uber business.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi




----------



## Mr. B

Adephi said:


> And a tripped station. And in those 2 hours we had, I had to attend to my daddy-uber business.


I literally rushed home; quickly watched episode 1 before load shedding started; waited two and a half hours, then immediately watched episodes 2 and 3 so that I could be done by bedtime.

I am seriously getting tired of having to arrange my life around load shedding schedules


----------



## Paul33

Mr. B said:


> I literally rushed home; quickly watched episode 1 before load shedding started; waited two and a half hours, then immediately watched episodes 2 and 3 so that I could be done by bedtime.
> 
> I am seriously getting tired of having to arrange my life around load shedding schedules


besides the insanity of the load shedding was Andor good???


----------



## Mr. B

Paul33 said:


> besides the insanity of the load shedding was Andor good???


It was very good. From what I've seen so far, I like it more than Kenobi and Book of Boba Fett. 

Without giving too much away I can say that I like that it feels gritty, darker, and has a more serious tone than most of the other shows. The writing also seems to be well thought out with purpose to the actions you see on screen. 

It almost doesn't feel like a Star Wars show, which I actually appreciate as too much of the same can get boring quite quickly.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Paul33

Mr. B said:


> It was very good. From what I've seen so far, I like it more than Kenobi and Book of Boba Fett.
> 
> Without giving too much away I can say that I like that it feels gritty, darker, and has a more serious tone than most of the other shows. The writing also seems to be well thought out with purpose to the actions you see on screen.
> 
> It almost doesn't feel like a Star Wars show, which I actually appreciate as too much of the same can get boring quite quickly.


Sounds awesome! I liked Andor in Rogue One so I’m super keen for this!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

Paul33 said:


> besides the insanity of the load shedding was Andor good???


I finally got to watch it. 

It's a bit slow to my liking. But all the Star Wars and Marvel series tend to be slow in the beginning then end with a bang. And this one I get the feeling is building up to a big one. 

You get the "Rogue One" feeling throughout the series, and that is good.

Looking forward to the rest of the series.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> I finally got to watch it.
> 
> It's a bit slow to my liking. But all the Star Wars and Marvel series tend to be slow in the beginning then end with a bang. And this one I get the feeling is building up to a big one.
> 
> You get the "Rogue One" feeling throughout the series, and that is good.
> 
> Looking forward to the rest of the series.


I watched the trailer inbetween cooking yesterday but then the football was on but I'm hoping for some time this weekend to get stuck in.


----------

